# donkeys on heat



## geordief (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long the donkey's period of heat continues .

I have learned from the following website ( * http://www.fao.org/docrep/T0690E/t0690e07.htm* ) that it recurs every 2-3 weeks but I am wondering how long this cycle (heat itself lasts 2-7 days apparently) repeats itself if the jenny does not become pregnant.

Does the cycle repeat until the end of the summer or does it go on for a few months? 

Obviously it will stop when she becomes pregnant -which is what I am trying to prevent for now.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Some cycle year round, some will stop in the winter months.


----------



## geordief (Mar 31, 2011)

So it is as I suspected (I had been told that it only happened 2 or 3 times a year).It will continue on and off until the end of the summer unless pregnancy intervenes in the meantime?

When she is not on heat , does that stop the jacks from attempting to mount her? Is the only difference the amount of resistance she will put up (and the amount of persistence the jack will show)?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

At least through the end of summer, ifnot longer. Unless you want her bred, keep her away from jacks all the time. Even when not in season, jacks are VERY aggressive. And just because you don't see any sign of her being in season, and don't witness them breeding, doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------

